

Facebook is returning a 503 No Server Available right now - octagonal
http://facebook.com/

======
Ayaz
Thankfully, it is back up. I just couldn't for the life of me stand all the
silly, bloody tweets on Twitter trying very hard to be funny about the whole
ordeal.

------
octagonal
pi@pi ~ $ curl -I [http://facebook.com/](http://facebook.com/)

HTTP/1.1 503 No server is available for the request

Server: proxygen

Content-Type: text/html; charset=utf-8

Date: Thu, 19 Jun 2014 07:54:55 GMT

Connection: close

Content-Length: 2131

